# How to separate a design for Transfer



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi from Spain,
we do screenrpinting and use a lot SeparationStudio app. Many of our designs are printed with simulaiton process (yellow, red, blue,...whites and black). And I wonder if same process (open design, tweak channels,etc,...) works for transfers separation either.


----------

